# Esquema conexión alarma Steel mate para coche



## KareDany (Oct 18, 2016)

Un saludo para todos en forosdeelectronica
 Intento reinstalar en el coche esta alarma Steel mate luego del proceso de chapistería y pintura (modelo desconocido pues no se encuentra serigrafiado en pegatina ni en la placa de circuito impreso), pero no se fijaron cuando la desinstalaron en los cables de conexión y ahora no saben hacerla funcionar nuevamente. Por esta razón me dirijo para ver si pueden ayudarme a identificar el modelo para encontrar el diagrama de conexión o si alguien posee este diagrama. Les adjunto imágenes de la alarma. Desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda que puedan brindar.
KareDany.


----------

